# My husband spoiled me...



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jul 11, 2009)

For our 8th wedding anniversary.

My nail polish haul from Nubar:






My random Ulta haulage, some Sally Hansen,Urban Decay and Revlon:















My first Make Up Forever from Sephora:





And finally, Colourcraft:





I know that some people didn't really like the shadows, but I though the textures were nice on them, and I liked them for myself.  I love Porcelain Pink, and Smooth Merge works as a blush on me.  

I am spoiled, but my hubby said I deserved it for doing so well on my no buy and for getting such a good review at work...oh, and just because he loves me tons.  Summer is as good as Christmas for me, anniversary in July and birthday in August!

If you have any questions about the colors let me know, and I'll give you the 411!  For the Nubar colors I'm posting swatches in the Nail Polish Swatches!


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 11, 2009)

What an awesome haul! Happy Anniversary


----------



## carlycase (Jul 11, 2009)

awesome haul!
i also tell my boyfriend that i want mac gift cards, no flowers or candy :]


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice haul!! what a lucky lady you are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Happy anniversary!!


----------



## darklocke (Jul 11, 2009)

Happy Anniversary! And great haul


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 11, 2009)

What a lovely husband! 

Can I just butt in and ask what the blushery looking item is to the right hand side at the back of your CC haul?

Thanks


----------



## lushious_lips (Jul 11, 2009)

Great haul and great husband too.


----------



## darklocke (Jul 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_What a lovely husband! 

Can I just butt in and ask what the blushery looking item is to the right hand side at the back of your CC haul?

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's the Porcelain Pink MSF, isn't it?


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jul 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_What a lovely husband! 

Can I just butt in and ask what the blushery looking item is to the right hand side at the back of your CC haul?

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's Porcelain Pink MSF, it has a lot of pretty gold veining and I love it!

Thanks for all the well wishes!  You are all so sweet!


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks ladies, I'm going to try and scope it out this week, it's my perfect blush colour.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 11, 2009)

Congrats Girl!! What a great treat from your hubby!! Enjoy it!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 11, 2009)

Great haul!!  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## pipsqu3ak (Jul 11, 2009)

It's decided. I simply MUST marry someone who understands my thing with makeup. If not... he can step. Congratulations and great haul!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 11, 2009)

Awesome haul!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 11, 2009)

omg what an amazing haul! im so excited for you! enjoy everything!


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 11, 2009)

What a great haul, happy anniversary! Sounds like your hubby is a good man!


----------



## mdjmsj (Jul 11, 2009)

Happy Anniversary, awesome haul!


----------



## missboss82 (Jul 12, 2009)

Happy Anniversary and great haul, enjoy both.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 12, 2009)

wow! your hubby is so sweet!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope you gave him a good time that night!


----------



## n_c (Jul 13, 2009)

Awesome haul!


----------



## blinkymei (Jul 13, 2009)

WOW you are super lucky!... congrats


----------



## Sass (Jul 16, 2009)

From one spoiled gal to another...GREAT HAUL!!!!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jul 16, 2009)

yummy


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 17, 2009)

Happy Anniversary! great haul!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 17, 2009)

LUCKY!!!
happy anniversary!!!

note to self: find a husband who supports my addiction


----------



## Willa (Jul 17, 2009)

Happy anniversary!
Wow... that's a great gift!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 18, 2009)

WOW! I'm loving your Colour Craft stuff and MUFE's eyeshadows!!!!! Happy 8th Anniversary to you and your husband! You totally deserve lots of love!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jul 18, 2009)

You are all so sweet!  Thanks for all the well wishes!
I will admit though that my husband was not always so supportive of my makeup addiction, then he got a boat.  We support each other in our hobbies now!  New lures for him, new shadows for me!
Still though, this was over the top and so so sweet of him!  I'm so blessed, he takes such good care of me in so many ways, and I hope you all find partners as amazing!


----------



## snkatha (Jul 20, 2009)

Great haul! lucky girl have fun playing with the makeup


----------



## MacOnMe (Jul 22, 2009)

AWW!  Happy Anniversary!  That is super sweet!  One day I hope I have a hubby like that! =)


----------



## hawaii02 (Jul 24, 2009)

What a wonderful hubby you have! Happy Anniversary


----------



## beautiijunkii (Jul 31, 2009)

Aww, that was really sweet of your hubby!


----------

